# RedWeek DVC SSR Contract.. 200 points.. $40pp



## ScubaKat (Sep 14, 2011)

RedWeek DVC SSR Contract.. 200 points.. April Use Year.. $40pp .. 

Somebody buy this so I am not tempted!!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 14, 2011)

Will this even pass Disney's ROFR?


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like the lowest recorded pass on DIS board was $45 with Split fees.. it doesn't look like Disney is using ROFR for SSR so far?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2011)

> Will this even pass Disney's ROFR?


With the Drunken ROFR Dart-Throwing Monkey, you never know for sure, but I strongly suspect it will.  Disney hasn't been ROFRing much at all beyond a few very specific things---and SSR is not on that list.


----------



## janej (Sep 14, 2011)

I am tempted too.  I contacted the seller and got a response right away.  I found that the buyer have to pay up to $450 for closing.    It seems like the seller is a broker.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 14, 2011)

we have been thiking of buying into DVC ... is this a good deal? know little about it all.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 14, 2011)

and what can 200 pts get you?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2011)

> is this a good deal?


For you...



> know little about it all.
> ...
> and what can 200 pts get you?


...not yet.


----------



## rrazzorr (Sep 14, 2011)

Points chart for SSR http://www.mouseowners.com/info/showentry.php?e=67


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea.. I got the same response as well.. looks like it is listed by 52Shares... 



janej said:


> I am tempted too.  I contacted the seller and got a response right away.  I found that the buyer have to pay up to $450 for closing.    It seems like the seller is a broker.


----------



## janej (Sep 14, 2011)

You know anything about 52shares?


----------



## thebreards (Sep 14, 2011)

Where is this listing?...sorry didn't see a link anywhere.  We have been thinking about doing a small DVC contract but could get almost double the points at this price.


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is the link.. you have to be a RedWeek member to see it I think...

http://www.redweek.com/resort/P5176...m_medium=email&utm_source=posting-alert#sales


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 14, 2011)

So for roughly $8500 upfront and $1000 per year in MFs, you could stay about two weeks/year in a Studio, about a week/year in a 1BR, or about 4 days/year in a 2BR.

By comparison:

For no upfront cost and no more than $700 per week, you could rent a 2BR or larger unit at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## janej (Sep 14, 2011)

DVC points are best known for its flexibility.  For example, we stayed at BLT for two nights after spending a week at the Captiva Island.   Since we've done the parks many times before, one day in the parks and a few hours in downtown Disney was just perfect for us.


----------



## p182cessna (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks you so much for heads up.  I've been a DVC member for a long time.  I made my neighbors call about this today.  They just called me back and signed contract.  They are so excited.  I'm crossing my fingers this passes.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 14, 2011)

Can we move this to buy and selling.

KT


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 14, 2011)

That's great!!  Fingers crossed!  



p182cessna said:


> Thanks you so much for heads up.  I've been a DVC member for a long time.  I made my neighbors call about this today.  They just called me back and signed contract.  They are so excited.  I'm crossing my fingers this passes.


----------



## ded4025 (Sep 14, 2011)

p182cessna said:


> Thanks you so much for heads up.  I've been a DVC member for a long time.  I made my neighbors call about this today.  They just called me back and signed contract.  They are so excited.  I'm crossing my fingers this passes.



Congrats to them on a great price!  Let us know if it gets passes ROFR.


----------



## thebreards (Sep 14, 2011)

Well the husband and I were just discussing if we wanted to do this or not- I guess not.  Congrats though!


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll just add that DVC points are great.  Owning DVC points is so easy, I bet most of the people who own don't even know they really own part of a timeshare.  There are no hidden costs and member services does everything for you so it is easy to get spoiled from other timeshares.

However, I owned 170 points until a little less than two years ago.  I owned at Hilton Head and the dues got out of control so for only owning 170 points, I was paying near 1k a year in dues.  For the first five or so years I owned the points, I was a pretty happy camper.  DVC points were structured so that I could get s 2 bedroom during the summer for five days in a row no matter where I wanted to go within DVC.  

For most of the tuggers, I bet only getting five days of vacation is enough to make you cringe but for us it worked.  DVC is unique because there are also many creative ways you can stretch your points.  I do not think most DVC owners take full week vacations, either.  I think they either save and borrow and go for longer than a week but not every year or they take shorter trips.

Owning 200 points is definitely better than the 170 points I owned but the truth is, you will not be able to take a full week vacation every year with that few of points.  Sure, you can take a full week and longer every other year, but not every year and the new resorts are just so many more points than the original resorts, it is getting harder and harder to stretch points.

It's also pointless to knock owning DVC points, no matter what the cost is to owners compared to what they could get elsewhere for the same money.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2011)

There was a time when I was getting 18 days in studios a year for only owning 150 points, but then they re-allocated the points:annoyed: 

Now it's not as great but still getting value out of owning them.  
Problem now is that Brian & Michael have got me spoiled with all these great DVC/RCI trades.  I'm more excited about getting some of those than using my points.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 14, 2011)

That realocation is what finaly did me in as a dvc owner.  I put up with all the due increases, but when I could no longer get five days of vacation, I was upset about that.

When I owned it was really nice being able to get so many studio days out of my points.  Tuggers don't seem to like studios that much but I am perfectly comfortable in them, especially if it is just me and my soon to be six year old. 

The other thing I noticed with DVC right as I got out was that it was getting harder and harder to book within a few months of check-in.  I noticed this the most at Vero Beach but it was hard to find a studio in the Orlando resorts within say three months of travel.  One of the benefits of DVC is the flexibility and there were a few times when I decided I could take a quick weekend trip and I would call DVC and get a room.  The last couple of years, getting a room last minute was not so easy.




chriskre said:


> There was a time when I was getting 18 days in studios a year for only owning 150 points, but then they re-allocated the points:annoyed:
> 
> Now it's not as great but still getting value out of owning them.
> Problem now is that Brian & Michael have got me spoiled with all these great DVC/RCI trades.  I'm more excited about getting some of those than using my points.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 14, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> Can we move this to buy and selling.
> 
> KT



I think it should be moved to Dis forum


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> That realocation is what finaly did me in as a dvc owner.  I put up with all the due increases, but when I could no longer get five days of vacation, I was upset about that.
> 
> When I owned it was really nice being able to get so many studio days out of my points.  Tuggers don't seem to like studios that much but I am perfectly comfortable in them, especially if it is just me and my soon to be six year old.
> 
> The other thing I noticed with DVC right as I got out was that it was getting harder and harder to book within a few months of check-in.  I noticed this the most at Vero Beach but it was hard to find a studio in the Orlando resorts within say three months of travel.  One of the benefits of DVC is the flexibility and there were a few times when I decided I could take a quick weekend trip and I would call DVC and get a room.  The last couple of years, getting a room last minute was not so easy.



You can still get 15 nights in a studio Sundays thru Thursdays in some seasons so it is still possible to get 3 vacations in studios at 5 nights each and for a Florida resident who can go off season and midweek it's still a great deal.  Couple that with a seasonal FL resident discount pass at $275 and it sure beats staying off-site if you can swing the initial buy in costs.  

I consider my initial buy in as sunk anyway so for $700 a year I can still get my Mouse Fix at a reasonable price.  



yumdrey said:


> I think it should be moved to Dis forum



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2011)

Dang....Had meetings today and missed this post. 

I have April and October use years and would have made an offer too.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just read the post after cessna neighbors made an offer.  Please keep us posted if it passes ROFR.  I would have definetly made an offer for that contracr.  Did your neighbors offer the full asking price?  thanks


----------



## p182cessna (Sep 15, 2011)

Bait and switch!  Neighbors called me very upset. At first they were so excited. Called Arnault Garcia from 52 shares and agreed to purchase price. He was going to email paper work. His response was super quick at first. The day went on and he stop responding. Sure enough when he finally did get back to them he wanted more money. 
"The seller has received so many offers since we listed it, he has decided to bump up the price". 
On redweek it states he is the owner. This is a horrible way to run a business and I would stay far away from doing business with 52 shares.


----------



## logan115 (Sep 15, 2011)

Agree that it's poor business  - wonder what he ended up accepting as the upped price ?

Chris


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 15, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Agree that it's poor business  - wonder what he ended up accepting as the upped price ?
> 
> Chris



The current price is $50 per point.


----------



## durrod (Sep 16, 2011)

50 per point still an excellent price in this market. (Not that it can't go lower)


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 16, 2011)

durrod said:


> 50 per point still an excellent price in this market. (Not that it can't go lower)



Price is good....its not a triple though.


----------

